# Photos: Audi Stand at Techno Classica 2011



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our French friends over at AudiPassion.com have run a photo gallery of the Audi stand at the Essen, Germany vintage show Techno Classica. This event is a regular stop for Audi Tradition and one we regret we haven't had a chance to attend yet. That said, we can live vicariously through AudiPassion and you can too. Check out many more photos after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

